# Linden Volkswagen is looking to hire an additional Motorsports Technician



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2012)

Due to an increase in business, Linden Volkswagen is looking to hire an additional Motorsports Technician! In addition to working on performance upgrades to vehicles, we are willing to offer training as a Certified Volkswagen Technician, with the ultimate result of getting a Master Certification from Volkswagen of America. Get the best of both worlds; a steady flow of consistent maintenance work while also installing everything from performance exhausts to big turbo builds. Experience in turbo systems, software tuning, welding, and a strong attention to detail required. Linden Volkswagen has demonstrated that we are dedicated to the Motorsports community by sponsoring many events such as Waterfest, H20, Wookies in the Woods, and the Garden State Euros Dub Run to name a few. 

Below is a list of benefits we offer:

-	Health / Dental / Eye Coverage – Gold and Silver Plans Offered
-	32 Hour Work Guarantee (as long as full week is worked)
-	(401)k 
-	Flat Rate Hour Pay System (Efficient Technicians earn more than 40 hours in a work week)
-	Training with Volkswagen of America 
-	Performance base bonuses 

If you have any questions, or are interested please email your resume to [email protected] or send me a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

